# Photonvibe Mod



## Jiuk (Sep 23, 2019)

This Mod is "Closer to Univibe".

R8 -> 4k7
3k3 and 4k7 is ratio of original Uni-vibe.. If you feel your Photonvibe's vibration is not good, change R8 to 4k7. It makes more natural vibration.


----------

